# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  هل حقا تقتلنا الهواتف النقالة ببطء؟

## هدوء عاصف

*
هل حقا تقتلنا الهواتف النقالة ببطء؟


مع كل يوم يمضي، يتزايد عدد المجموعة من الناس والعلماء الذين يعلنون على قناعة بأن الهواتف النقالة تقتلنا ببطء، معتبرين أنها جنباً إلى جنب مع خدمة الواي فاي، تعمل كـ"ميكروويف مصغر"، تنبعث منها الإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية. باعتراف الجميع، هذه الإشعاعات منخفضة جداً لدرجة انها غير قادرة على تسخين الأنسجة البشرية، لكن هناك عددا وفيرا من الأدلة التي تشير إلى أن هذه الإشعاعات يمكنها التأثير على الحاجز الوقائي بين الدماغ والدم، مما يتيح دخول السموم وبالتالي تشكل الأورام.


من غير المتوقع أن تكون هناك
أي صلة بين الهواتف والسرطان

وهناك أيضا أدلة على أن الهواتف النقالة يمكنها أن تضر جهاز المناعة، وتحد من قدرة الحيوانات المنوية على الحركة وتسبب الأورام، والسكتات الدماغية ومرض التوحد والزهايمر. قبل عامين، نشرت الوكالة الدولية لبحوث السرطان وهي وكالة تابعة لمنظمة الصحة العالمية، تقريراً أعادت فيه تصنيف الإشعاع الصادر من الهواتف النقالة من فئة 3- أ (لا أدلة قاطعة على أنه مسبب للسرطان)، إلى فئة 2 - ب (من الممكن أن يكون مسرطناً للإنسان) إلى جانب الديزل، والكلوروفورم، وقود الطائرات والرصاص.

وترى هيئات مثل معهد أبحاث السرطان في المملكة المتحدة أنه لا داعي للقلق، مشددة على أنه "من غير المتوقع أن تكون هناك أي صلة بين الهواتف والسرطان"، مع تحذير طفيف بأنها تكنولوجيا جديدة نسبياً، لذلك لا يمكن التأكد من آثارها على المدى الطويل، وفقاً لما قالته سارة ويليامز من المعهد.

من جهتها، تنصح الهيئات الصحية الرسمية في الاتحاد الأوروبي، بالحد من استخدام الهاتف المحمول لتجنب التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية، وتشدد على ألا يستخدمها الأطفال إلا في حالات الطوارئ لأن عظام الجمجمة لديهم تكون أقل ودماغهم ما زال في طور النمو، مما يجعلهم أكثر عرضة من غيرهم للضرر المحتمل. واتخذت بلدان أخرى خطوات إضافية لحماية سكانها من مخاطر الهواتف، فحظرت فرنسا جميع أشكال الإعلانات عن الهواتف المحمولة التي تستهدف الأطفال تحت سن الثانية عشرة، بينما تعمل على وضع تشريعات تلزم باعة الهاتف بتزويد جميع الهواتف بسماعات الأذن. وفي الوقت ذاته، تجري بلدان عديدة  دراسة فرض حظر تام على خدمة الانترنت في المدارس.


الجيل الجديد لا يريد حقاً أن
يعرف عن أي آثار سيئة للهاتف

يقول دنيس هنشو، أستاذ الفيزياء ورئيس مجموعة تأثيرات الإشعاع على الإنسان في جامعة بريستول"عندما يتعلق الأمر بالهواتف النقالة، ندفن جميعنا رؤوسنا في الرمال". ويشير إلى أن الكثير من الجهات تضغط على العلماء أو تحاول ضرب مصداقية بحوثهم التي تبحث في المخاطر التي تترتب على التأثيرات طويلة الأمد لاستخدام الهواتف، تماما مثل الأسبستوس والتدخين. وأضاف: "الحكومات تكسب المليارات من التكنولوجيا، بشكل ضرائب تفرضها على شركات الهاتف المحمول والترخيص للشبكات. الجيل الجديد لا يريد حقاً أن يعرف عن أي آثار سيئة محتملة لاستخدام الهواتف النقالة".

وبينت دراسات أخرى أن الهواتف النقالة يمكنها أن تجعلنا أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأمراض. فقد أظهرت تجارب أجريت على طيور، أن هناك جزيئيا في عيونها تستخدمه في اقلاعها، قد يتضرر جراء استخدام الترددات الراديوية، وهي ترددات أقل بكثير من ترددات الهاتف المحمول. هذا الجزيء موجود أيضاً لدى البشر ويساعد في الكشف عن الضوء، وبالتالي له تأثير حيوي على إفراز الميلاتونين، وهو الهرمون الذي يقوم بدور هام في تعزيز الجهاز المناعي.

ورغم أن الشركات المصنعة للهواتف تنفي بشدة أن تكون منتجاتها مسببة للسرطان، فإنها تحمي ظهرها وذلك باستخدام طباعة صغيرة على الهواتف تنصح باستخدامها عن بعد 15 ملم من الجسم. يشار إلى أن شركة بلاكبيري توصي مستخدمي منتجاتها بإبقاء الهاتف بعيداً مسافة 25 ملم عن بطون الحوامل والمراهقين.*

----------


## (dodo)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية 
والله في ناس بكون التلفون 24ساعة بايدهم وخاصة بعد ظهور الواتس اب والفايبر ووو...الخ 
الله يسترنا 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## محمد العزام

المشكله الازدياد الكبير بعدد المستخدمين للهواتف 

يمكن هم عملوا هالشيمن ناحيه علميه بانه الهواتف تتسبب بالقتل البطئ ولكن ربما تحسب ايضا من ناحيه اخلاقيه ودينيه وماتسببه لنا من انحراف بكل شيء 


مشكور هدوء موضوع ربما لو نريد ان نتكلم عنه نحتاج الى الكثير والكثير

----------


## علاء سماره

اتمنى الاهل بلاخص يعرفوا مخاطرة على الاطفال
مشكور

----------


## &روان&

كل الناس عارفة مخاطره بس في اقبال كبير جدا عليها 
وبالنهاية كل ممنوع مرغوب 
شكرا الك هدوء

----------

